# CRS crown, flower, and heart



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've just sold my second last batch of CRS =) all consist of crown, flower, and heart and a few red legs =) even one berried 










Look at heart CRS taking center stage! with crown on the right corner and left next to the heart but being blocked and a flower in the back thats fuzzy.









And final pic, is crown and look closely very small white one SUPER SUPER WHITE its a FLOWER =D

Thinking of getting rid of last batch after my trip =) and then I will start posting my sulawesi collections!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice...


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Very nice...


Thanks =)

I am considering getting rid of all my CBS and CRS. Just sticking to sulawesi. I am attempting a pic on 1 of the baby sulawesi's as its white spots are finally starting to show! As a teezer pic before I leave tonight =) but no macro lens!

O PS: the guy I sold it to may have a few for sale =)


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

ok, heres a lil teezer =) One of the baby sulawesi which species could this be =)









Also, FINALLY my sulawesi snails have finished cleaning the gravel of my holding tank and is now on the glass


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Where did you get your sulawesi from as I'm looking to pick some up?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry these are my lil guys =)


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you import them in?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

~Lynae said:


> Yay!!
> I'm tagging along





MadgicBug said:


> Did you import them in?


Yes, but this was longg time ago.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can follow my sulawesi journals here:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=6022#post6022


----------

